# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Laundry Chute. Cheap and effective?

## Spottiswoode

The next stage of the renos is commenced. A walk in robe on the first floor. My wife last night asked if a laundry chute would be possible. Got to thinking, preliminary yes. 
The laundry isn't directly beneath the WIR, but offset a bit. There is plenty of room above the laundry (cupboard big enough for the machine, dryer) to receive clothing if I install some sort of hopper. Potentially the chute would need to be at a fair angle to get it to work, steeper than 45degrees most likely, but not measured yet. 
So what to build it from, will probably need something quite smooth given the stuff will need to slide down. Was thinking PVC, but what diameter? or some sort of other ducting but would probably need to be stainless to get it nicew a shiny. 
Has anyone else put in a laundry chute and could give some tips on do/don't? 
Thanks.

----------


## OBBob

If it's straight it could just be square out of gloss laminate couldn't it? I reckon you'd be looking at 500mm  wouldn't you?  
Perhaps you should automate it so you can also send the laundry back up.  :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

We had a laundry chute in our hose and I took it out. There wasn't much point to it for just one floor, and the kids when they came to visit were too interested in it for comfort. 
A laundry chute makes sense if you have the washing machine in the basement 2 or 3 story down. But anyway each to his own. It is unusual but hardly practical.

----------


## NRB

Ours drops one floor down and is lined with plasterboard,works well,about 400 mm square.
the opening is about a metre above the floor and a slot about 150 mm deep  so is kids safe

----------


## jimfish

I've installed a few and we've always made them out of melamine. Not sure how it would work with a dogleg In it though.

----------


## Spottiswoode

Not sure if it will need a dogleg, still planning. Thinking a melamine 'ramp' boxed in might be better than PVC with the potential for static etc.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

The one at Mums place is a 300 mm diameter length of stainless steel flue pipe...but it goes straight down.

----------


## cyclic

Last one I did was folded up using .62 galvanised sheet.
Open at the bottom dropped straight into the double laundry tub with a hinged 2 pack lid at the end of the bath.
Still working fine some 18 years on.

----------

